

Write a 200 word essay for a chance to own a $300,000 house in Houston, TX - TheBiv
http://www.150house.com

======
jilted
Personally I would never consider moving to Houston: it's humid-hot, air
quality is poor in certain areas (lots of chemical and oil refineries there
coupled with humid heat), and crime-ridden (again, in certain areas).

------
pixeloution
So someone is essentially attempting to raffle a house? I can't even imagine
the legality issues with this.

------
4ensic
Actually, pay $150 and write an essay. Big difference.

